# turbo on DET manifold?



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

what are my other options besides Incon that will bolt up to the stock BB or GTi-R manifold. i hear Incon might stop makin the one i want soon and i need to start lookin for other options just incase. TIA


----------

